# [SOLVED]Program do sieci IRC(zamiast XChat)

## Pryka

Jaki program do sieci IRC możecie polecić? 

Do tej pory używałem XChat ale jest martwy od jakiegoś czasu, są plany jego wskrzeszenia ale nie mam pojęcia kiedy i czy w ogóle to nastąpi, więc pomyślałem o zmianie.

Program ma być aktywnie rozwijany, żebym znowu nie musiał się zastanawiać nad przesiadką w niedalekim czasie

Standardowe wsparcie dla takich rzeczy jak DCC rozumiem za normę, tak samo jak i dla wszystkich innym znanych i mniej znanych ficzersów sieci IRC. Bo w poszukiwaniach zdążyłem się już przyzwyczaić do jednej aplikacji gdy nagle okazało się, że coś co zaczęło mi być potrzebne nie istnieje O_o, a mianowicie pobierania adresu IP z serwera czatu i kilku innych pierdół, w drugim dla odmiany nie istniało DCC i CTCP

Także reasumując, interesuje mnie w pełni sprawny klient IRC pokroju mIRC z Windowsa.

PS. Fajnie by było, gdyby był graficzny, ale przeżyję i konsolę.Last edited by Pryka on Sun Feb 19, 2012 12:19 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Pod QT polecam KVirc. Nie wiem, czy ma wszystko, czego oczekujesz, ale na pewno ma dość spore możliwości no i obsługę skryptów. I nie przeraź się interfejsem rodem z KDE3  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

irssi z adv_windowlist wymiata. Irssi uzywam od jakis 8 lat.

----------

## Pryka

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Pod QT polecam KVirc. Nie wiem, czy ma wszystko, czego oczekujesz, ale na pewno ma dość spore możliwości no i obsługę skryptów. I nie przeraź się interfejsem rodem z KDE3 

 

Nie omieszkam sprawdzić, najpierw jednak poczekam na więcej propozycji  :Razz: 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> irssi z adv_windowlist wymiata. Irssi uzywam od jakis 8 lat.

 

Słyszałem wiele dobrego o tym kliencie. A tak z ciekawości on się rozwija jeszcze w ogóle? Ostatnia stabilna wersja jest z 2010 roku.

No chyba, że on się tak powoli rozwija w takim razie nie mam zastrzeżeń i również sprawdzę gdy będzie więcej propozycji

----------

## SlashBeast

Ten klient ma wiele lat i pewnie dziesiatki tysiecy userow, ja osobiscie nie widze gdzie mozna by cos poprawic lub zmienic. Rock solid.

----------

## Pryka

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ten klient ma wiele lat i pewnie dziesiatki tysiecy userow, ja osobiscie nie widze gdzie mozna by cos poprawic lub zmienic. Rock solid.

 

W takim razie już się nie czepiam ^^

W wolnej chwili sprawdzę dwie sugerowane aplikacje  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Na irssi fajnie tez boty sie stawia, chociaz juz te czasy minely - zwlaszcza ze sa takie zabawki jak bot Q. No chyba ze sie chce bardziej zawansowana konfiguracje kanalu stworzyc (np kickanie osob ktore przeklinaja itp). EKG2 posiada tez irca w sobie, szczerze to masa jest komunikatorow - ktore posiadaja. Jednak najbardziej zawansowany i ktorym bym polecil to tak samo jak Slash irssi, chociaz osobiscie powoli przesiadam sie na TeamSpeak-3 z IRCa, posiada klienta pod linuxa, windowsa, mac itp pozwala na prowadzenie rozmow glosowych, wymiane plikow (zostawianie ich na kanalach) i ma duzo wiecej opcji. To takie troche OT, ale moim zdaniem fajnie jest jednoczesnie pisac jak i mowic. Oczywiscie mozna do tego uzyc skypa, ale stworzenie duzej konferencji np z 60 osobami to moze byc klopotliwe : P tyle ze nie mozna stosowac go do komercji (bez licencji) pomijajac 32 sloty, gdzie mozna rozbudowac to do 512 - bardzo wygodnie tez stawia sie serwer do niego na Linuksie. Alternatywa jest calkowicie darmowy mumble. Mi sie wydaje ze era IRCa powoli zaczyna wygasac, pomijajac starych wyjadaczy ktorzy chca miec swiety spokoj... : )

----------

## Pryka

Dzięki za wypowiedź  :Smile: 

Wiesz co era IRC przemija od kiedy pojawiły się inne komunikatory i sposoby komunikacji i jakoś przeminąć nie może, tak samo jest z wszędobylskim gadaniem, że PC umiera od kiedy są konsole... Problem w tym, że obie te ponoć konają od dekad, ale jakoś nie mogą dokończyć żywota xD

Ja tam lubię starego dobrego IRC'a nie zastąpi mi go TS czy Skype.

----------

## soban_

Nie no jasne, ze masz racje to byla taka moja tylko dygresja na ten temat. Mnie najbardziej dobija w wszelkiego rodzaju standardowych klientach gadu e-mordki, zwlaszcza przy wklejaniu kodu zrodlowego. Tak jak wspomnialem, jak ktos chce miec swiety spokoj pojdzie w strone IRCa tam jest jakis poziom - no moze sa wyjatki : P gdy uzywa sie tego jako czat do stron internetowych... a tak sie zapytam z ciekawosci, na co padl Twoj wybor?

----------

## Pryka

Irssi  :Smile:  jest przegenialny, że też wcześniej z niego nie korzystałem...

BTW. To odróżnia IRC, że nie wlezie na niego każdy idiota, bo po prostu nie wie jak jak już to podkreśliłeś  :Smile:  Poza tym tam istnieje taki specyficzny klimat wręcz subkultura ircowania... nie da się opisać, wiesz zresztą o co chodzi.

----------

## SlashBeast

To juz zalezy od sieci, wiele ma webui do ircowania gdzie podajesz tylko login i kanal.

Ja sobie w calym irc freenode cenie to, ze sa kanaly tematyczne. Jakies bardzo konkretne pytanie odnosnie gita? Wchodze na #git, od awk? #awk wita, to samo z #sed, #bash i tak dalej.

----------

## Pryka

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> To juz zalezy od sieci, wiele ma webui do ircowania gdzie podajesz tylko login i kanal.
> 
> Ja sobie w calym irc freenode cenie to, ze sa kanaly tematyczne. Jakies bardzo konkretne pytanie odnosnie gita? Wchodze na #git, od awk? #awk wita, to samo z #sed, #bash i tak dalej.

 

No tak webui kiepści dla mnie trochę sprawę. Ale nie spotykam tego często. A nawet gdyby, to zawsze czuwa jakiś op i jak ktoś zbytnio się wychyla to szybko wypada.

----------

## one_and_only

Z graficznych mogę polecić http://quassel-irc.org/ - architektura klient/serwer, dość aktywnie rozwijany

----------

## Pryka

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Z graficznych mogę polecić http://quassel-irc.org/ - architektura klient/serwer, dość aktywnie rozwijany

 

Zakochałem się już w IRSSI  :Smile: 

Co do Twojej propozycji to odpada w przedbiegach, sam program wygląda bardzo fajnie, ale po krótkiej lekturze wiki sporo mu brakuje rzeczy, które są mi potrzebne.

----------

